# Considering move from Australia to Malaysia



## SBLocal

I'm exploring an opportunity to move within my company (technical services consultancy) from Sydney to Kuala Lumpur. I'm married with two young daughters under five and have a relatively hefty mortgage here in Aus. 
If we are to make the move, I would be on a similar salary (150k $AUD) and would like to rent out the house in Aus. I was wondering if other members could share their experiences with making a similar move. In particular:
-Was it hard to find a quality standard of housing? If not, was the cost of this housing (rent or buy) expensive from a western perspective?
-Since my girls don't speak Malay or Chinese, they would have to go to the international schools. Are these hard to get into? Egregiously expensive?
- I know the cost of living is relatively cheap, but is this the same story for an expat professional?
- Experiences with procuring and having a nanny?
- My wife has Coeliac's and can't have any gluten. Any idea about the gluten free consciousness in Malaysia?

All in all, we think this is a good opportunity, but have reservations, particularly when it comes to our kids. I imagine Malaysia is a safer country than Aus, but am worried about the quality of education they will receive in their formative years. 
Anyway, any advice or relation of your experiences would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
SB Local


----------



## Annwalt

Hi, in reply to a few of your queries, 

Yes there is a pretty good selection of Gluten free foods in the supermarkets. 

Housing, now, there are quite a few good areas for expat living, it all depends on your requirements... for instance, at Desa Park City there is great, safe and reasonable price housing and an International School right there. You would be wise to have your housing and moving costs covered by your company. 

Yes, schooling at international schools are expensive, once again it would be wise if you could get this as part of your package. I am over having school age children but do have another expat family that I am in touch with and it seems the schooling is pretty damn good. Good health insurance is a MUST as part of your package as well. You would be best to rent first and it should be in a gated/guarded community.

PLease keep in mind that everything that you are awarded in your package is taxable. Ensure you have an experienced expat tax agent once you are here.

Safety is an issue here. Snatch and grabs, smash and grabs(smash vehicle windows and grabbing stuff from cars, even when sitting at lights) attacks in carparks etc. Extra caution at all times and you must always be alert. Safe sensible practices are the way to go. I also drive a SUV, for wife and kiddies, I would recommend this also.....tis higher up and more difficult for motorcycle riders to get into. Public transport is not something I would use bu it is up to individual choice.

The actual cost of living is not too bad here but you will find there is times when being an expat will go against you when it comes to prices. The supermarkets of course are a little dearer due to probable import costs of the foods we like to be able to get. Eating the local foods in the local eatery places is awesome and way cheap. I drink the local water from the tap.......it is filtered twice where I am so way safe....even tastes better than Brisbane water did.

It seems there is a shortage of domestic workers but there are expat places that can guide you to the better Agencies for a nanny/maid.

I have now been here for 2 years and there are several things that drive me completely insane.........dealing with redtape and bad attitudes and slow to action in govt departments and the horrible crazy traffic. 

Hope this give you some ideas to get the ball rolling.

Good luck


----------



## mikesilvia

Hello, 
Take a look at ELC International School. The gated and guarded resort community of Valencia is just next door. Let me know if you need any furhter info. 
Best Regards
Mike Silvia


----------



## jonjovic

Good luck mate!


----------



## Har Henry

*You can now buy online for all your gluten free needs at harvess.com*

You may get a try at harvess.com to get all your daily gluten free products these website. they have product range from flours, baking mixes, pasta, pasta sauce, snacks, breakfast and cereal, etc. 

Free delivery to whole Malaysia if purchase over RM200, otherwise RM10 flat rate charge. 

Convenient and hassle free shopping experience. 

Have a nice day.

regards
Henry


----------



## aussiemover

Hello,

I am also exploring an opportunity to move from Australia to Malaysia.

I have two kids 13 and 5. I would like to get some information about the quality of international schools in KL

Are they good? Which are the good ones and which ones to avoid?

Appreciate some inputs


----------



## mikesilvia

Hello Aussiemover,
Will you be paying for the schools yourself? That can make a big difference. 
Best Regards
Mike Silvia


----------

